# Parts for a buckmark?



## ddon2 (Sep 11, 2011)

What's up with getting parts?
Out everywhere four months backorder.
Ebay has a 5.00 part for 20.00 extractor,what good is a gun if you can't get parts?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Try a Ruger. There are LOTS of parts for them Mark IIs and IIIs out there. They are pretty durable so you might not need parts.

GW


----------



## ddon2 (Sep 11, 2011)

You are right there,I have 5 rugers never had a problem getting parts or service.Soon as I get my parts it's going up for sale any takers?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks but I will pass. Welcome to the site!

GW


----------



## cramer2603 (Jul 6, 2015)

Ddon2, I'm in the market? Got any pics/specs/price? What is wrong with it?


----------



## ddon2 (Sep 11, 2011)

Needs extractor,extractor spring,spring plunger.
after I get parts in 375


----------



## cramer2603 (Jul 6, 2015)

Which model is it?


----------



## ddon2 (Sep 11, 2011)

camper


----------

